# Sword vs gun vs fists



## Bender (Sep 25, 2011)

Simple battle really

Which one is cooler?
Which one do you prefer to see the the hero of the story use in his fights? 
Overall?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 25, 2011)

> Which one is cooler?



Swords 




> Which one do you prefer to see the the hero of the story use in his fights?



Depends on the setting, but overall swords 



> Overall?



Swords>guns>fists in being epic


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Sep 25, 2011)

Does rocket-punch count? 

- Tak


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 25, 2011)

Fists sweep.


----------



## Bender (Sep 25, 2011)

GoneDumbSEED said:


> Does rocket-punch count?
> 
> - Tak



Yes it does


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 25, 2011)

Fists > Swords > Guns

Nothing is more satisfying than good 'ol hand to hand combat.

Classic ass kicking method.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 25, 2011)

> Which one is cooler?



Swords espically if their rectangular swords 





> Which one do you prefer to see the the hero of the story use in his fights?



Swords espically if their rectangular swords 





> Overall?



Swords espically if their rectangular swords


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwG3wL1Srco&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

- Tak


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2011)

Answer to every answer 

falcon punch

/thread


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 25, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Simple battle really
> 
> Which one is cooler?
> Which one do you prefer to see the the hero of the story use in his fights?
> Overall?



Fists on all counts. Not in terms of being the most efficient way to fight (because the truth is precisely the opposite), but rather, in terms of being the most interesting and having the most potential uses in a fight (there's only so much you can do with a gun or a sword, based on what they are designed to do).


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Sep 25, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Which one is cooler?



When it comes to guns, we have lil' gems like these...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIOxsYDHWGc[/YOUTUBE]

- Tak


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2011)

Gene, Kenshiro, Dio, Jonathan Joestar, and Jotaro Kujo make punching so bad ass that swordsmanship has to come in at a close 2nd.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Which one is cooler?


Fighting with your fists. Swords are cool and all, but being capable of kicking butt without aid of weaponry _against_ those using weaponry is auto-boss. I mean, look at Neo in _Matrix Reloaded._



> Which one do you prefer to see the the hero of the story use in his fights?


Depends on the setting. Usually fists unless it takes place in a fantasy or science fiction setting. In that case, swords.



> Overall?


Tough. It's a tie between using the fists and a sword.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NS4kwtgIAA[/YOUTUBE]

Fists no question about it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

But then again, swords give you stuff like this:


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2011)

@1:25
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-YLAGAC0JI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXNYtvYrfM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2011)

Satisfying ending 

[YOUTUBE]lpdTUY4gQjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2011)

With your manly fists.
[YOUTUBE]VhYCuBrEftU[/YOUTUBE]
1:13 onwards


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Sep 25, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXNYtvYrfM



Then you have fights where you don't really know where to classify them...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mwLzOa01Ts[/YOUTUBE]

- Tak


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 25, 2011)

Spike Spiegel use guns, so guns win.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2011)

GoneDumbSEED said:


> Then you have fights where you don't really know where to classify them...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mwLzOa01Ts[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> - Tak



Epic but i prefer the original/OVA of the ORA ORA.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 25, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Spike Spiegel use guns, so guns win.


He uses hand to hand combat too.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 25, 2011)

Riddler said:


> This thread needs more pro-gun arguments...
> 
> There



Like this.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Spike Spiegel is also a skilled martial artist.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 25, 2011)

We are forgetting about yo-yo's


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2011)

Punching>>>>Goku 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FBrfvDtNz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 25, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> We are forgetting about yo-yo's



If you going to use someone with Yo-yo's better stick with Killua. 

I don't think Bridget gets much love in OBD.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Like this.


one punch solves that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> one punch solves that.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0qcXjMQyWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 25, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> If you going to use someone with Yo-yo's better stick with Killua.
> 
> I don't think Bridget gets much love in OBD.



Yea Im pretty sure he doesn't but the first time I saw and read about Bridget I laughed so hard, that's why I posted that up there.


----------



## Riddler (Sep 25, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Punching>>>>Goku
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FBrfvDtNz0[/YOUTUBE]




Gun >>>>>> Darkseid 

​
Also, size does matter:


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Gun >>>>>> Darkseid
> 
> ​
> Also, size does matter:
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkCmAETvQNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Sep 25, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Also, size does matter:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Not if you are a Jurai warship 

- Tak


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0qcXjMQyWk[/YOUTUBE]


Exactly.


----------



## Bender (Sep 25, 2011)

I decided to choose fists 



Riddler said:


> Gun >>>>>> Darkseid
> 
> ​
> Also, size does matter:



Meh, this is a better moment for Bats.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toZPG5d65P8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Riddler (Sep 25, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> I decided to choose fists



Curse you...

​

Anyway...




​


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Black Titan said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to choose fists
> ...


----------



## Riddler (Sep 25, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Linkara killed that scan.



Linkara knows which is the right choice if you want to kill anything 

​


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2011)

"I AM A MAN!" Punch>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Magic Gun 

But his power rangers knife>>>>>>Both


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 25, 2011)

The Fist Of A Wizard.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 25, 2011)

Lots of people forgetting the faces of their fathers ITT.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2011)

Falcon Punch + Hokuto Shinken Vs. a sword user and gun user.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 25, 2011)

Zabuza's sword can't be beaten ...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3Dd2tgtPjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gomu (Sep 25, 2011)

BE REALISTIC BITCHES! A GUN WILL BUST A CAP IN YOUR ASS!

Guns>>>>>>>>>Ninja


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah...Fists>swords>guns in all categories. I mean, come on now. 


Can we include Kicks?


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 25, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Can we include Kicks?



Sure why not.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2011)

Kicks vs Fists do it now.


----------



## locotoooo (Sep 26, 2011)

Fists in all scenarios.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrHdXHdVJ8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm going with the one that can punch your opponent in the face


----------



## Hale (Sep 26, 2011)

This thread needs more pro gun arguments so i will submit this 
parted the sea with a single attack.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Sep 26, 2011)

Which one is cooler?
Fists, becase it's cooler to see a character kick ass without a weapon.
Which one do you prefer to see the the hero of the story use in his fights?
Fists, because swords are now clich?, specially katanas, and guns aren't that good.

Edit: And to be sincere guns are just cool when it's in a zombie apocalypse setting, and even then I would prefer swords.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 26, 2011)

Swords  .....


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 26, 2011)

this beats everything though


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wanna be a badass? Chose the sword.



Wanna be a gangsta? Chose the gun.



Wanna be a man? Chose your fists.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 26, 2011)

Look at my set.

That's a guy fighting with his fists in a weapons-based fighter.

Think it says enough for me.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Look at my set.
> 
> That's a guy fighting with his fists in a weapons-based fighter.
> 
> Think it says enough for me.


Indeed. 

5:57


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 26, 2011)

Too much Slayer quality in this thread.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 26, 2011)

Gun Kata bitches...

[YOUTUBE]CeHrq_Fs1vk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Sep 26, 2011)

Arguments for swords have been pretty terrible. Let me rectify them.








*Spoiler*: __ 


















And of course all of these:


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 26, 2011)

Swords and fist >guns


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2011)

Riddler said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Kenshiro was based on Bruce Lee and he's stronger then him so he one shots. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u95vNTtPBAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Riddler (Sep 26, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Swords and fist >guns



O'rly?


*Spoiler*: __ 








_accomplished about as much_





ShikiYakumo said:


> Kenshiro was based on Bruce Lee and he's stronger then him so he one shots.



The Doctor shoots De-mat gun ("The Moment" variant) at Bruce Lee 

If the damned thing can wipe out Gallifrey, the Dalek forces and the Time Lords in an instant, it should take out Bruce Lee


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2011)

Kenshiro>>>>>>>Bruce Lee  moot argument


----------



## Riddler (Sep 26, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Kenshiro>>>>>>>Bruce Lee  moot argument



Daleks + Time Lords >>>>>>> Kenshiro


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 26, 2011)

sword of stranger was such a good movie


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Sep 26, 2011)

Also, swords are notorious for being phallic symbols.

As men, we have to agree that swords rule supreme, otherwise we intellectually castrate ourselves.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Daleks + Time Lords >>>>>>> Kenshiro



Super Kenshiro>>>>>>You>>>>>Daleks+ Time Lords.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

In terms of fictional battles?


Fists > Guns (if done correctly) > Swords. Easily.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Sep 26, 2011)

Which one is cooler? fists
Which one do you prefer to see the the hero of the story use in his fights?fist
Overall?Fist .

1 Gun>sword>fist though.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In terms of fictional battles?
> 
> 
> swords >>> fists (if done correctly) > guns. Easily.



Fixed


----------



## Riddler (Sep 26, 2011)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Also, swords are notorious for being phallic symbols.
> 
> As men, we have to agree that swords rule supreme, otherwise we intellectually castrate ourselves.






​


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh Riddler.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 26, 2011)

Riddler said:


> *Yeah dude swords are the best, because these people use fists*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 26, 2011)

surely everyone ought to have realised by now that it's either a matter of personal preference for some specially picky people, otherwise they are dead even. they can be done well and badly, and counter-examples can be found for every side


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6pAdFOUDmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Riddler (Sep 26, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Fixed



Guns >>>>>>>>>> Ninjas

Guns >>>>>>>>>> Ninjas fighting with swords or fists


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 26, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Guns >>>>>>>>>> Ninjas
> 
> Guns >>>>>>>>>> Ninjas fighting with swords or fists



As long as their ninjas ill agree with you on that one


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 26, 2011)

I like when a hero uses both. Future Trunks.


----------



## Riddler (Sep 26, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I like when a hero uses both. Future Trunks.



If you want a combo, go for a gun/sword combo 

​


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 26, 2011)

Yuan from SDK has a fighting style that uses a sword and martial arts simultaneously.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Sep 27, 2011)

Riddler said:


> ​



That seemed like a good argument, but the swords are the only thing that doesn't suck.

PROOF:



Without a sword and armed only with fist, it's much, MUCH worse.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 27, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I like when a hero uses both. Future Trunks.


He was boss on his first appearance, and went downhill from there.


----------

